# Anyoffroad/knobby style tire that will fit stock 17" rims



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Any offroad/knobby style tire that will fit stock 17" rims*

I'm honestly looking for the chunkier the better, I wish BFG made the A/T KO's in that size. I would get them.
I'm not limiting this search to the stock 225/55R17. I mean if they come 225/60R17 or something, well so be it.



_Modified by G60 Carat at 2:41 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

to answer my own question I just found these on Tirerack listed in 225/60R17. Which according to online converter I found is almost a full inch taller







Should fit still, I know it will when the car is jacked up, level 1, might rub, I'm really not sure??
Yokohama Geolander A/T-S, very similar to the BFG A/T, but _should_ fit the Allroad.

















http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ce=30
I've found a few winter grips that appear pretty knobby too, so that's another possibilty.
This is pretty gnarly looking tire though!
Firestone Winterforce.









http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ce=65 




_Modified by G60 Carat at 3:04 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_ Should fit still, I know it will when the car is jacked up, level 1, might rub, I'm really not sure??

that should be the least of your worries in regards to that... you can raise or lower the car via the VAG-COM (called the 402 mod).... so re-calibrate your car 10-20 millimeters higher http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PLUS your car doesn't go to level 1 unless you hit 80mph+, so unless you frequently drive over 80 mph, that shouldn't be an issue.
EDIT: i raised my car two weeks ago.... this picture is on level "2". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 2:58 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Yes the yoko geolander A/T S (225/60/17) will work. One of your fellow canucks runs them for offroading.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

When I get bored of that stupid Michelin Energy MXV4 Plus that are on there now, I'll move to the Geolander. I doubt they are speed rated very high, but being that the Allroad is mostly our kid mover, it doesn't see much speeds over 120 - 130 km/h on the highway. Maybe the occasional jaunt to a bit higher to pass a semi, but nothing sustained.
Also I already did a 402 Mod to our Allroad, -3mm front, +4mm rear. Took the rear squat right out of it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So I was already thinking I would raise my base seting back up 10mm or so at the same time.
Thanks for input guys, I kinda figured guys are running 20"s on these things, so that 225/60 must fit!











_Modified by G60 Carat at 11:25 PM 11-3-2008_


----------

